# Christmas gift



## garbonzo13 (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh boy, I just placed an order for 1 GBB, 1 L. Parahybana, 1 B. Vegan, and 1 C. Fascinatum for a Christmas gift to myself. I can't wait. Pics will be here when I get them. :wink:


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 16, 2005)

Your gonna have your hands full, good luck with that.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Dec 16, 2005)

You think so? Vegan, and Parahybana should not be too bad. GBB may flick a few hairs. It's the C. Fascinatum I am worried about. Heard they are quick and scittish.


----------



## infinity (Dec 17, 2005)

ooo the C. Fascinatum looks cool... kinda like my cyaneopubescens right now. Tbh, none of them look that hard so you should be fine- b.vegans is a charming specimen, I have about 10 of them - i'll be selling slings when i've mated them  - they're pretty timid but do enough to keep you interested. Imo, it's the L .parahybana I'm worried about - mine is only an inch long but i hear they can grow to about 10-12 inches! - one of the biggest spiders in the world. They say you should feed these with things about half their total legspan... if anyone has a hamster or something they're getting bored of!!!


----------



## garbonzo13 (Dec 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's why I got that "monster". The T. blondi's and T. Apopysis ( I thinks that's the name) are way to expensive for the same size. My L. Parahyban is going to be about 2-2.5". :shock: 10 Vegans you have your hands full feeding them don't you. LOL If my Parahybana gets to big, I have a Miniture pincher that (if it doesn't straighten up) may do just fine. :twisted: All joke aside, I have heard mixed remarks on giving T's verts. They say it is bad for a consistant diet because they get to much calcium, which I don't understand, they don't eat the bones just the juice.


----------



## Geckospot (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey garbonzo. I can hook you up with some death head roaches for those T's. Adult death heads reach 3" and they're meaty. :wink:


----------



## garbonzo13 (Dec 17, 2005)

No thanks brother. I can't stand roaches. I got enough crickets mealworms and superworms to last me. I can't afford roaches to get loose, my wife would kill me.  I still have that snake somewhere in the house that got out a month or so ago.


----------



## Samzo (Dec 18, 2005)

lol nice Garbonzo, from the thread topic I thought you were gunna give out Ts to the less fortunate (or unfortunate depending how u feel lol) good luck with them and yeah pix us


----------



## garbonzo13 (Dec 18, 2005)

haha Samzo, don't you wish :wink: . Well if I had a 500 million, 5 year contract like Howard Stern, I would buy T's for everyone. Even the ones that don't like 'em :twisted: . They should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Pics most likely won't be up till the weekend. Maybe I can get bit by one. lol. Oh yeah, I wan't to see your ornamentals. How are they?


----------



## Samzo (Dec 20, 2005)

lol Cool. They are doing excellent, they take down crix that are almost the same size as them and eat it all :shock: My uncle is getting a nice camera for xmas so he said hes gunna pix all my stuff and hopefully i'll have some lovely pix of my ornamentals!  hopefully they wont run out of there container :/

(Greg... I wouldn't mind...a tarantula for xmas... :wink: )


----------



## garbonzo13 (Dec 20, 2005)

:lol: My wife would shoot me if I bought anymore. lol Maybe next year. :wink:


----------



## garbonzo13 (Dec 22, 2005)

:shock: Oh my, just got my slings in the mail....they are small!! I hope I don't kill them. :wink: What is the best way to keep slings warm? Kinda hard to find a heater in Florida..even if it's like 47-50 degrees out. LOL.


----------



## Samzo (Dec 22, 2005)

lol Hey greg.. looks like someone forgot to tell you but a 'spiderling' means a young spider and young creatures are generally smaller :shock: lol Shouldnt it be really hot in Florida? I don't heat my spiderlings or tarantulas and I live in uk 8)


----------



## garbonzo13 (Dec 22, 2005)

haha, we just got 2 coldfronts a week apart so we have been fairly cool, nothing over say 75-80. I know slings are "small T's" but dang my perseption of a 2" T was a bit bigger than the actual measurement for T's. I've had wolf spiders in my house bigger than these little turds. LOL I want to keep the heat up so the slings are more apt to eat, and molt faster to get them to a respectable size for there awaiting enclosures. :wink: I can't wait to get more now. :twisted: I have caught the fever. What does your room temp run Samzo?


----------

